# Different color in droppings



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Hello

I have a question concerning one of my doves. Today I have found that her feces are pinkish reddish in color. Light brown in some areas but pinkish still, and the texture is of a normal form. It doesn't seem bloody at all, it just seems painted or dyed almost. Could it possibly be the food she has been eating? I feed my doves a finch and canary seed mix and it does contain red and green pellets. Could it be from the pellets? Or is this a concern I should be worried about?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You're right. It is most likely form the coloring in the food.
One way to tell if it is blood is you can pour some peroxide on the droppings, if it bubbles it's blood.
But from what you describe I'm pretty sure it's form the food.

Reti


----------



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks  

I figured, cause as far as I know, they seem pretty healthy!


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Feed*

It sounds as though the problem is from the color of the feed. You should switch to a pigeon and dove seed mix available at most pet stores, and also online.


----------

